# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Bangkok & Umgebung > Hotels & Gastronomie >  Pathumwan Princess
Hotel: Pathumwan Princess; letzter Besuch: ca. 2003
Region: Zentral
Stadt: Bangkok
Lage: wie der Name schon sagt, Pathumwan, genauer: Direkt am MBK und zwar wortwörtlich, also direkter Übergang ins Einkaufszentrum, und damit auch mit BTS-Anschluss.
Preise: (siehe Asiarooms, 80 Euro)
Internet: http://www.pprincess.com/
Qualität: Service gut; Zimmerausstattung, Sauberkeit: sehr gut, große Zimmer. Frühstück: hatten wir nicht
Zimmer zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit ruhig
Pool nicht getestet
Eignung für die Familie: gut
Besonderheiten: der erwähnte direkte Durchgang zum MBK
Parken: nicht bekannt
Gesamturteil: Leicht luxioröses Hotel, Top-Lage.

----------

